# Mostly good day at Navarre Pier 4/27



## startzc

Got out to Navarre Pier at 2pm and was having a pretty good time, saw some cobia, pompano, and spanish caught. Lots of cobia coming in only one swung over the rail while I was there. 

The mostly part comes in because apparently due to the crappy water in Pcola, the whole PCBP crowd came to Navarre Pier. Now this was mostly fine with me as I like alot of the guys out there and was happy to see Obie, Kenny, Mike(s), and some of the other PCBP regulars. Unfortunately they were followed by the rude, pot smoking, drunk douchebag crowd that turned being obnoxious assholes into a new sport and were all going for gold. In particular the guy dressed like the Gorton's Fisherman who decided instead of picking up the beer cans they left on the ground by them or others he would kick them over the side. I don't mind people being loud and enjoying themselves but at least take your drug use to your car or have the decency to clean up after yourselves. Hell if they would have just left them there someone who is a human being such as myself would have thrown them away for you. I pick up trash every time I go out and it makes my soul cry(OK, maybe that's a stretch).

I fished Pcola all last year and it was usually a good crowd. Don't know why they felt the need to act like asses just because they weren't on "their" pier. I'm not against people smoking weed(or legalization) but giving me another reason to want you to leave may prompt calls to local authorities. So act like decent human beings or please stay home.


----------



## Justin618

That's the pier rats for ya


----------



## startzc

No, it was a select few. I spend nearly everyday on the pier after work and on weekends and this is definitely a rare occasion. The "pier rats" I know will begrudgingly clean up after the tourists and googans that can't walk 5ft to throw trash in the can. My post has nothing to do with pier rat or not, just decent people and fucking shitbags.


----------



## barefoot

startzc said:


> No, it was a select few. I spend nearly everyday on the pier after work and on weekends and this is definitely a rare occasion. The "pier rats" I know will begrudgingly clean up after the tourists and googans that can't walk 5ft to throw trash in the can. My post has nothing to do with pier rat or not, just decent people and fucking shitbags.


 Yep, couldn't agree w/ you more.

The pier rats are mostly just young in's being young ins...the "people" (used loosely) you saw are just a low rung of social character.

Isn't littering the gulf a fineable issue?
Don't cans and litter pose a threat to turtles/fish?

Just saying...:whistling:


----------



## devinsdad

I would have sent him over the side to join the beer cans...


----------



## Splittine

F'n pier rats and dog hunters.


----------



## KingCrab

I can say some take this Ling fishing thing overboard. Literally go crazy this time of year. A few fish for a living & its their "Spring Break" so to speak. I know everybody there & who we're referring too. One's main issue is he works fishing all night. He's wore out come morning but he cant miss fishing when he knows they are there. A lot of us take pride in our piers. Clean up after everyone. Its a celebration most of the time that goes further than it should sometimes. It wont be much longer & we'll all be back to hot & Kings. Ling & crowd gone. He's a good dude, He's just wound up on Cobies right now. Back to mullet fishing before you know it. Hard working hard playing dude. Pier fishing has its ups & downs. Everybody relax. We are lucky to have what we have here. Lets not go do things or make a decision that could adversely affect others in a bad way. Good luck every one & catch a big one ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bh7558

Why do ass holes that fish the piers regularly think you own it.
I lived here all my life, and I might go once a year, 

But nothing sucks more than being around a bunch of ass hole ********


----------



## Jason

"First Shot"!!!!!!!:shifty:


----------



## Ga Transplant

I fish mostly at OIP and Navarre a few times a year. While I understand your frustration with the obnoxious few, it isn't fair to label all pier rats that way. I know several that will help you out any way they can. As for the cobia crowd, I just try to steer clear of them....they'll move on to other things in time then it'll be back to just the regulars. Fish-on. GT


----------



## Pomponius Maximus

Why anyone would defend these inbreds is beyond me,...queen crab says " don`t make a decision that will affect all of us ".....yeah right,... this means protect the inbreds and don't throw them off the pier for vulgar language and drugs. 
These reprobates need to stay home and count their food stamps or drug money or what ever they call income.
The new mgmt. has not stepped up to the plate yet,......ban vulgar and lewd behavior or put up a sign which states NO CHILDREN ALLOWED,.....these local ******* rivieraians are a nasty shame to northwest Florida.....Unfriggin believable.....sad sad sad....


----------



## eym_sirius

I've always thought that the people in charge of pier operations have a responsibility to regulate what goes on there. They should have someone around who makes sure that people don't trash the place, that it's a safe and non-threatening place to enjoy a leisure activity. They have the right to make rules and enforce them. There will always be yahoos. The pier should simply identify them, ban them from using the pier and have them arrested if they trespass.


----------



## startzc

I agree but the county has really made it counter productive for the owners to care. They don't get any of the pier fee so they have to focus on the kitchy tourist crap and the restaurant getting up and running in order to make money. Danny is a great guy and he tries but the rest of the staff seems to be cute girls who only know how to use their cell phones. The only thing they should be allowed to do online at work is update the pier facebook page which they still don't have. The thievery really pisses me off because I emailed them and offered to install a looping security system for free if they provided a computer and bought the equipment, you could catch video of any ahole that walks off the pier with someone elses rod. That is a service any other IT or security company would charge at least $500 for and because I want a safe place to fish I am willing to donate my time and knowledge. I love the pier and for the most part the pier rats, I have access to a boat but I like camaraderie and meeting new people, even tourists sometimes.


----------



## tank1949

Cause the jerks can always get an attorney and sue the ones who have the big bucks.


----------



## KingCrab

Pomponius Maximus said:


> Why anyone would defend these inbreds is beyond me,...queen crab says " don`t make a decision that will affect all of us ".....yeah right,... this means protect the inbreds and don't throw them off the pier for vulgar language and drugs.
> These reprobates need to stay home and count their food stamps or drug money or what ever they call income.
> The new mgmt. has not stepped up to the plate yet,......ban vulgar and lewd behavior or put up a sign which states NO CHILDREN ALLOWED,.....these local ******* rivieraians are a nasty shame to northwest Florida.....Unfriggin believable.....sad sad sad....


Where are u from? I know a lot of good that comes from these "Inbreds" as u call them . A lot of kids on the wrong track became good young men fishing on piers. U like to bitch about things that only seems to be a problem to u. Sorry u didn't get control of the pier. It would be hayrides, Church prayer over the intercom & church pews. I'm sure you are such a great upstanding part of the community we should all be as good as. We have nothing better to do than discuss Red necks fishing. I love it when someone obviously not from here moves here & wants their ways to be adhered to law. We made it along time without up north help chiming in.


----------



## KingCrab

tank1949 said:


> Cause the jerks can always get an attorney and sue the ones who have the big bucks.


Ever notice most on here whining about other pier fishers prolly dont catch fish. Them damn Red Neck inbreeds catch them all. :whistling: Haters.


----------



## tank1949

Pomponius Maximus said:


> Why anyone would defend these inbreds is beyond me,...queen crab says " don`t make a decision that will affect all of us ".....yeah right,... this means protect the inbreds and don't throw them off the pier for vulgar language and drugs.
> These reprobates need to stay home and count their food stamps or drug money or what ever they call income.
> The new mgmt. has not stepped up to the plate yet,......ban vulgar and lewd behavior or put up a sign which states NO CHILDREN ALLOWED,.....these local ******* rivieraians are a nasty shame to northwest Florida.....Unfriggin believable.....sad sad sad....


You are being too kind!!!!!! Pier mgt. wants "stickmen" of any kind, as long as they PAY. Our whole society is being adversely affected by irresponsible behavior that the rest of US are too damn SCARED to complain for fear of confrontations or law suits. We shouldn't have too. Two times in my 65 years I have been hooked by irresponsible pier BRATS who never looked behind them on a pier before they cast their lines. Most of the rest of US expect someone else to fix the mess that we have sat idle over decades and allowed to get out of hand. The liberal mindset of no accountability and someone else's problem is why our society has gone to hell. AND IT IS GOING TO GET WORSE!


----------



## Pomponius Maximus

Hi Tank you`re right for the most part,but Pier mgt. can only make money from concessions,beer,food,etc.......why they haven`t opened restaurant is weird.

Suspicion of a lawsuit,...on how the contract was awarded....`scared'.... perhaps,... as you say......to invest any more money.

Have noticed much less rat activity,due to cancellation of Tournament......Still need a statement policy on vulgar language and trashy behavior...ie....kicking beer cans in water and other inbred acts,.....sad sad sad

P.S. ...glad to notice that the queen of crabs thinks I`m not from here.....where is not important......how you behave is. The Inbred behavior would not be tolerated at Walmart or McDonalds or the Post Office or Publix or any public place that I know of.....so these derelicts gravitate to the pier.....they and their supporters are medically certified idiots.......sad.


----------



## Pomponius Maximus

The Crab claims...." we made it a long time without ".......how stupid ! ! ........a long time...... until decent people pointed out your inbred behavior.......yelling the F word in front of visiting children..... kicking beer cans in the water........pissing in light fixtures ! !! ....

You must be doing drugs............stupidity runs deep here........its very sad.


----------



## reelthrill

The pier managers are currently working up a system to hire "pier assistants" to help with all the above mentioned problems. These will mostly consist of a select few experienced NP anglers. These assistants will not be out there to harass everyone, but will be there to guide newcomers and tourists and enforce obvious problems, such as extremely loud vulgarity, leaving trash, etc...


----------



## startzc

Sign me up, I may not be the most experience pier fisherman but I talk to the kids out there and tourists that are willing to listen. I joke and cuss on occasion but if I accidentally do it in range of a child i apologize and if I hear the young guys out there do it ill give em a light smack or correct them. I'm also no expert by any means but I offer my help to the googans if they aren't being asses about it or if they ask. Pomponius maximus please just shut the hell up, we get it you don't like the pier, don't go. I started this thread for the people that do go to the pier; partly to vent and partly to get an idea of what they do to discourage this type of behavior. Saying pier rats are inbred is like saying all black people are lazy, it's a generalization that just aint true and makes you look like the inbred one. If you have something constructive to say I am all ears but if you are going to just talk badly about people you obviously don't know then we don't need you. Most of the people that act like assholes on the pier fish once or twice a month if that, the guys that are there everyday like me are good guys who will help out however they can, unless a cobia comes, then it's game on bitches!!!


----------



## Pomponius Maximus

Reelthrill that is great news,and exactly what is needed to create a family friendly atmosphere. People from all over the world visit that pier and we Navarians need to put our best foot forward. .....Thank You ! !

Hip hip hooray ! ! ,......rats on the run ! !


----------



## Pomponius Maximus

Education Lesson : rat vs a REGULAR

A rat is a nasty mouth unkempt person who talks louder than necessary and loves the f word and G d`s everything,...has numerous other *******,hayseed,inbred traits that are disgusting...

A Regular is a person who loves to fish at the pier,goes every chance they get,appreciates the beautiful water and facilities. Does not use the F word real loud whenever women are present,showers daily and likes decent people and decent behavior..........who also wants the nasties banned for life from the pier.

THE END.........its not complicated.......


----------



## bay slayer

Pomponius Maximus said:


> Education Lesson : rat vs a REGULAR
> 
> A rat is a nasty mouth unkempt person who talks louder than necessary and loves the f word and G d`s everything,...has numerous other *******,hayseed,inbred traits that are disgusting...
> 
> A Regular is a person who loves to fish at the pier,goes every chance they get,appreciates the beautiful water and facilities. Does not use the F word real loud whenever women are present,showers daily and likes decent people and decent behavior..........who also wants the nasties banned for life from the pier.
> 
> THE END.........its not complicated.......


You really have no idea of what you are talking about. All of the "rats" I know are good people. The older guys have jobs and the kids cut grass or have some type of income to pay for rods, reels, etc. The boys who fish on the pier are some of the best. They can out fish most people from boats to bass fishing. They wouldnt hesitate to lend out tackle, drinks or anything else. At the end of a long day the older guys will pick up trash and tell the youngins to do the same. Come on out to the pier and see for yourself instead of saying things that you have heard from others.


----------



## fairpoint

Pompus ASS you sure do know about inbred traits since you are showing us your vast knowledge of it ,probably from where you came from. It must be an improvement living here ...? Right...? Arrogant people like you piss me off as much as inbreds do you.....


----------



## Boatlessluke

Pomponius Maximus while you were on this forum, "pier rats" are eating Cobia... You are a dbag. Learn to get over yourself and how little fish you catch... Just because you prolly got burned off by a pier rat 15 years ago on the only king you have ever hooked doesn't mean they are all bad people. When you grow some kahunas and want to learn how to fish maybe you can give one of the p.o.s. Inbreds a 6 pack and they will bait your hook.


----------



## Pomponius Maximus

Defending these clowns is a real sign of your own behavior,....its coming to an end....the new Pier Assistants are going to stop the " obvious problems ".

Bad actors don`t like being told they are bad and have to shut up,.its called correction, and it takes time for these guys to realize its not gonna be tolerated.So called grown men F wording around young girls are uneducated imbeciles.

Squawk all you want and name call me and the new management if you like........its coming to an end.

Hip Hip Hooray,.......rats rats......rats on the run. ! !

The Pier is a tax funded facility for the enjoyment of law abiding citizens ,..not a den for derelicts and f word slingin morons


----------



## Boatlessluke

You are such a outstanding law abiding citizen that you didn't even go ask them to stop? Hah talk crap on the forum....


----------



## KingCrab

Pomponius Maximus said:


> The Crab claims...." we made it a long time without ".......how stupid ! ! ........a long time...... until decent people pointed out your inbred behavior.......yelling the F word in front of visiting children..... kicking beer cans in the water........pissing in light fixtures ! !! ....
> 
> You must be doing drugs............stupidity runs deep here........its very sad.


Maybe the Pier helpers will help with some's fishing capabilities as well.:whistling: its fishing, It happens, Some will always use any excuse such as children to make their point. Last resort I guess. I dont see anyone peeing in front of children or tourist as some claim. Put a porta potty out there. That would be to easy. U should find in all your wis-dum to get that installed on the end. Some once having to pee has to go right away. Some cant hold it a 1/4 mile walk. Oh I know, Shouldn't have to pee, when fishing right? Your using the acts of a few to punish all. Some come on here just to bitch cause their world is so pissy. Hey , I hear the Skip jacks are running, Good luck.


----------



## KingCrab

Pomponius Maximus said:


> Hi Tank you`re right for the most part,but Pier mgt. can only make money from concessions,beer,food,etc.......why they haven`t opened restaurant is weird.
> 
> Suspicion of a lawsuit,...on how the contract was awarded....`scared'.... perhaps,... as you say......to invest any more money.
> 
> Have noticed much less rat activity,due to cancellation of Tournament......Still need a statement policy on vulgar language and trashy behavior...ie....kicking beer cans in water and other inbred acts,.....sad sad sad
> 
> P.S. ...glad to notice that the queen of crabs thinks I`m not from here.....where is not important......how you behave is. The Inbred behavior would not be tolerated at Walmart or McDonalds or the Post Office or Publix or any public place that I know of.....so these derelicts gravitate to the pier.....they and their supporters are medically certified idiots.......sad.


What walmart do u go to? i dot. See more low life's there than any pier.


----------

